# They that dump cats...



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a random thread and I'm sorry... but I needed an outlet for my frustration here, that doesn't involve me driving my real life friends nuts with me crabbing about my sister...

When you go to shelters to rescue cats and kittens and wonder why or how they got there, and wish the family members stepped in and did something to knock sense into the owners brains... please keep in mind that the family members might be just as pained, frustrated, aggravated, and furious as the rest of you. 

My youngest sister has her problems which do not need to be aired here. Let's just say she's cut herself off from her family and that's it. She and her boyfriend adopted two kittens from a friend. Two kittens they could barely afford to feed and buy litter for. They haven't taken either kitten to the vet yet or even discussed how they are going to have the kittens neutered. They can't afford the vet and they are using that as an excuse for not trying to get shots and checkups for the kitties.

Both kittens are spraying the new apartment sister and bf live in, so my sister is talking about how she wants to take them to the shelter. Where there are already too many cats. 

And here is the kicker<:

She approached my mom and asked if she could take the family cat instead, insisting that it was her cat when she still lived at home (she never paid any of his bills, bought food for him, changed his litter, and she even kicked him out of her room a few months before she moved out). This cat is already a "rescue" cat (somebody just dropped a home raised kitten off at my barn, expecting that he'd fend for himself) and he is used to living in a house where he gets out with dogs, roams his turf during the day, and guards my birds at night. 

The rare times she comes, he hides from her - because she's become a stranger. Oh, did I mention - he's stranger shy. 

And yet she's trying to convince my mom that she needs to have Lu with her. This while she dropped two kittens off at the shelter because she did not take care of them and they became problems. 

I hate this. 

And no - she's not getting our cat.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope your Mom has the sense to say NO the cat stays here!!! Poor kitties, I am feeding a few strays in the neighborhood now ... I know how you feel!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sorry. Your sister has no business having any living thing in her home. Those poor kittens.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

That is absolutely heartbreaking... for the cats. I agree, your sister has no right to own anything living.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

janine said:


> I hope your Mom has the sense to say NO the cat stays here!!!


This exactly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*nods* I have no idea why she's asking my mom. I brought him home to catch mice and protect my birds. We have no mice in the house thanks to him. And he is most certainly not an apartment cat even if we trusted her to take care of him. My mom is not likely to give up a good mouser to my sister - especially since we were all appalled when she announced they had two kittens. 

Update on those kittens - they haven't been dropped off at the shelter yet, thanks to the guy. I do not like him in the least bit but I have to give him kudos for standing up to my sister here. He wants to keep the kittens. 

That doesn't mean he won't back down and they still do not plan on neutering the kittens any time soon (even though that's probably why they are spraying the apartment). With our family we couldn't wait for Lu's thingies to drop so we could have him neutered, so she did not learn this behavior from us.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My A.J. was a stray we adopted back in 1997. He showed up at the site when we were building our house. Someone probably just dropped him off.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have 5 cats.
#E1. was my neighbor's, but he is smart and moved in with us within a few months of us moving here (with the neighbor's blessing).
#2. Came from McDonald's over 200 miles from here.
#3. a friend told me a little kitten was at a gas station and she couldn't catch him. I was within a few miles of the station and brought him home.
#4. A friend's (same one as in #3) boyfriend mentioned there were some kittens at a boat landing. She found homes for 2 and I kept the best one.
#5. He just showed up. A black Tom of about 10 months old. He made friends with the dogs first and then gradually me.

They have all been neutered/spayed and are well taken care of. I have no more room so I cannot pick up any more of the many, many cats and kittens that are abandoned around here.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My sister's bf finally took the two kittens to the vet for their shots and checkup. It cost him $200, something he griped about, but he insisted on keeping them as opposed to dropping them off at the shelter which is what my sister wants to do. 

That $200 covered the shots. They still have no intention of spaying/neutering the kittens. Oh, and the vet confirmed the one is a boy and the other is a girl. Until that point, my sister and her bf thought they were both boys.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

i feel your pain. I have an equally misguided older sister. 
when I was like 12, my sister and were begging my mom for a cat, but she always said no. a few months later, when my sister was about 18 she took a cat from a friend of hers who was moving and couldn't keep their 16 year old girl cat. so my sister brought her home without my parents knowing. didn't know anything about keeping pets, didn't do any research. Also had no income. the cat was super shy, she hid under her bed 24/7. And my sister wouldn't let me touch her. "its MY cat!"
anyways, two days after she got her, it was 11:30 at night and hailing really hard. my sister is fed up with the cat being under the bed and opens the door and taunts the cat out. cat runs away, sister doesn't care and leaves to go to her friends sleepover. and we never see the cat again.
a couple years later, i worked super hard, got straight A's and began teaching piano and making money to prove to my parents i am responsible.finally, they agree and i adopt a kitty with my own money, pay for everything. 
he's an indoor cat, but my idiot sister keeps letting him out. shes 20 now, living at home no job, doesn't go to school and finally my cat got a giant bump on his back which is an infection from a raccoon scratch. I pay over 500 dollars in vet bills. 
now im getting a golden puppy from a very reputable breeder, im paying myself, vet bills and everything, but im worried my sister will ruin my training. 
she doesn't intentionally just the animals, shes just stubborn and ignorant and im afraid she'll ruin the training and dicipline i'm going to give the dog.
sorry, this is kind of a rambling post, im like venting my anger.
but any words of advice? What should I do???


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

That sucks. So sorry! My mother-in-law lived with a friend who neglected her dog. It's awful to watch family and friends not taking proper care of their pets. 

I'm not sure if you're willing or able but you may want to call around and find out about free/cheap neutering and spaying services in your area. The SPCA and some vets will spay and neuter for cheap or free if people really can't afford it, especially if it's going to result in more kittens.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I really hate people that do stuff like that. I get mad enough because a lot of dog people I know treat cats like they are nothing or less than nothing. It just breaks my heart because I love cats Ive always had them growing up and couldnt imagine not having a cat in my life. Even now BF and I went from a rule of having no pets to having one cat we adopted from my moms farm, a couple months later a lady I worked with had to start rehoming her cats and I took in Fatman as a friend for Hercules who has having some seperation anxiety...go figure those 2 dont even like each other but no fighting haha and last summer since we live on a farm we get a lot of drop offs and while taking Franklin down to get the mail he found a little kitten who in 90+degree weather I brought inside to feed and water and of course convinced BF we had to have her couldnt live without her and now we are happily owned by 3 spoiled rotten cats who have their own bedroom. LOL.

BFs step mom who is the biggest hypocondriac in the world is 'allergic' to cats and when they had to watch her sons cat while they were moving she would just leave the cat locked in their business office with its litter and stuff and NO INTERACTION whatsoever. They didnt even bother turning the heat on in the office for the cat and would get mad because they would leave the adjoining door open to the garage where their expensive cars were kept and she would jump on top of the cars. It just baffled my mind but the owners never said anything even though they were supposidly upset about this. I even offered to babysit the cat for them because hello I have cats I like them and I would give her the best care possible. But IMO they arent even good owners as it is they make over 100K a year and this cat is seriously over weight and I tried to help them get her on a better food (they just grab whatever is cheapest at walmart) and get her to lose weight. Nope they didnt care... They even let the sister shave the poor cat because she sheds. WTH seriously shes a cat get a brush and brush the poor thing shes 15 yrs old STOP GIVING THE CAT A MOHAWK...Ive gotten so upset and livid about this all I dont even bother talking to them hardly. Stupid people....

The other step brother and his wife just put their cat to sleep because it peed in the house and would drop its toys in the water dish. I havent spoken to her in months because I flat out said if she gets anywhere near me Im going to call her out for being a heartless murdering B word. She tells everyone how she tried everything to rehome the poor kitty well she didnt call me, and she cant say she doesnt have my phone number because she does she texted me the night she put her cat to sleep about a different matter. I could have taken the cat in and reached out to friends on TCS to rehome him. I would have told her to try Feliway to help his anxiety or take him to a vet to check for a UTI or geez you have 2 cats and one litter box that is rarely cleaned out GET ANOTHER LITTER BOX. Im just appalled at these people views on cats being sub species and not good enough for the care that their dogs recieve. But why am I shocked they dont even bother to housetrain their dog. 


These people that Ive had to interact with regularly are the reason why I stay home alone and dont interact with other people. They just disgust me the way they treat cats the way they discriminate against my dog. They all have 'mini doxies' but get mad because the one is so severely overweight she can barely walk. And the other isnt even a purebred its part basset and part standard doxie. Yet they feel the need to pick apart my dog because I worked my butt off to keep him from getting overweight to keep him within his breeds standard of size and weight. Because I did research on neutering pros and cons and adamently refuse to neuter both Max and Franklin till they are 2 years old at the minimum. Oh and dont get me started on how they all think Max is evil and vile because he is a big dog. 

Ugh Im gonna crawl in my hole again trying to find good in humans. LOL.....I just wish people who should NEVER own pets could be put on a list and banned for life from having pets or kids. They just add to the already messed up population as it is.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Kill her? Just kidding.
The saddest thing we have to learn is that we can't control anyone's behavior but our own. So, you can try to educate your sister, but unless she is willing to accept your information as true......
Let us just hope that by continually being exposed to your good example, she will follow your lead?


----------

